# dark ass freckles appearing on my face :( (Melanotan 2)



## Nok (Mar 27, 2013)

been on for about a 1 1/2 weeks... 

starting to freak out. getting some dark ass freckles appearing on my face out of no where....

do i need to just lower the dose? will they go away if i stop??

helpppp


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

pretty sure they are permanent


----------



## Dannie (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope, permanent, I've had them removed.  
Definitely lower the dosage. 0.2mg is plenty


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 27, 2013)

Lower your dose, but no madder what if you have Freckles they will harden on your body, acne spots too.


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 27, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Lower your dose, but no madder what if you have Freckles they will harden on your body, acne spots too.



True.. lol I now have a frigen map of Florida on my back dark as hell and moles out the ass I never had, I love this shit but keep the dose low, I learned the hard way.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 27, 2013)

I cut my dose back, I still have some of my dark spot but not as bad. As if you have some acne or light Scars get some Accutane to go with it, it works WONDERS!!!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 27, 2013)

the New England Journal of Medicine 


More recently, case reports have been published which report an increased incidence of new or changing dysplastic nevi. In one such report by Cardones et al., a 40-year-old white male bodybuilder with a past history of melanoma and atypical nevi presented with new, irregular and rapidly growing moles. (24) The patient had started taking Melanotan II six weeks prior to his presentation at the clinic in order to tan for a bodybuilding competition. Fellow body builders had recommended this product to the patient, and he purchased the drug over the Internet. He felt this method of tanning would be safer for him, due to his past history of melanoma, because it allowed him to avoid UV radiation. He reported the development of new nevi along with bizarre changes in preexisting nevi about three weeks prior to presentation in the clinic. On examination, the patient was noted to have new or changed lesions scattered on his trunk, back and extremities. The lesions were noted to have peripheral dots and "pseudopod-like" extensions on the periphery suggesting active growth. Of note, there was no recurrence of pigment at his previous melanoma excision site. Alarmingly, however, one of his new lesions on upper back had clinical and dermoscopic findings suspicious for melanoma. On histopathology, the lesion was reported as "a compound nevus with moderate-to-severe architectural and cytologic atypia extending to the margins." Histopathology also noted pigment laden keratinocytes and occasional pagetoid melanocytes in the epidermis. This area was again excised, and on reexcision no residual nevus was noted. *Upon withdrawal of the drug, there was a disappearance of any clinical or dermascopic evidence of rapid growth along with a progressive lightening of the* *nevi over the subsequent nine months. (24) *


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 28, 2013)

lower the dose and drink lots of water


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep I got the same thing but I was so dark it didn't matter lol

But as others said cut your dose back


----------



## Nok (Mar 28, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Yep I got the same thing but I was so dark it didn't matter lol
> 
> But as others said cut your dose back



were u tanning also?? i havent had a chance to make it to a tanning bed yet. hopeing tjat will help.

have started getting some nice color tho


----------



## gamma (Mar 29, 2013)

This compound has always intrigue me but still on the fence with rc.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 29, 2013)

i got freckles under the hair on my eyebrow and at my hair line on my head.  kinda pissed me off. was not aware of this fun fact... but i'm tan!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 29, 2013)

you can lighten freckles you don't want with any product containing hydroquinone
there are stronger skin lighteners if you look around enough. I recommend Obagi "blender" for removing any freckles you don't want.

I believe the general consensus through reading all of the medical journals on the product it was that it didn't cause skin cancer but it will make existing skin cancers more evident (not really a bad thing if you ask me).

The dosing protocols found on most bodybuilding sites are starkly different than dosing protocols on say...melanotan forums (yes there is such a thing)
you will definitely find this peptide MUCH cheaper through BB peptide companies however.


----------



## Nok (Mar 29, 2013)

i am getting dark as hell. 

rather than injecting every day i am going to cut back to once a week.

i understand this protocol might not be to orthodox, but i will post results and we will see what happens.

my hopes are that i will maintain this color, and that the freckles will fade even just a little bit and i will be happy.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I got several new freckles, some stayed, some went away? Anybody else experience that?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 29, 2013)

yes....that was definitely my experience

also I had a spot of damaged skin that turned absolutely totally black...everyone on BB forums told me I was nuts or clearly dying of cancer

the mt forums...yeah, normal :/


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

lol @ forum geniuses! 

Ok, serious ?... is the Black spot gone or presently still a black spot?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 29, 2013)

dude it like peeled off with brand new happy skin underneath never to return

it was a fungal infection on my skin
I'd say anything that stuck around is probably a new mole
in which case follow ABCD

*A*symetrical
irregular     *B*orders
change in   *C*olor
large         *D*iameter
*E*volving


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> dude it like peeled off with brand new happy skin underneath never to return
> 
> it was a fungal infection on my skin
> I'd say anything that stuck around is probably a new mole
> ...



Google me ABCD please or do I have to spell that out

glad to hear it peeled away...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 29, 2013)

heres a good one with pics

Skin Cancer - Mole - Melanoma - How to Tell a Mole from Melanoma


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Post that on the melanotan forum


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> dude it like peeled off with brand new happy skin underneath never to return
> 
> it was a fungal infection on my skin
> I'd say anything that stuck around is probably a new mole
> ...



This is handy... Thx.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

you're welcome 

people should check themselves out regularly anyway and have someone check out their scalp if they have hair

generally its unlikely to get skin cancer if you're naturally darker skinned...ie you tan easy anyway


----------



## Jupiterak (Mar 30, 2013)

I've used MT2 for on and off for about 2 years now.  Yes, most spots and freckles were permanent for me.  Also, any scars/cuts and acne scars tend to get dark as well, especially during a cycle.  I also had some darkening skin on my knuckles when I did heavy doses. Best part was I got alot of compliments on my tan.


----------



## Nok (Apr 5, 2013)

hit a tanning bed a couple days ago and i am def getting some really nice color to me now.

the freckles are either much less noticeable now, or i have grown accustomed to seeing them already.

either way i am very pleased with MT2 so far


----------



## Bl@ck0ut (Apr 5, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I got several new freckles, some stayed, some went away? Anybody else experience that?


Yep.  In my case though all stayed.  From the reading I've done on this forum and others, unfortunately it seems that the moles/freckles are "permanent" for most who end up getting them...

...I say "permanent" because there IS a very simple way to get rid of them: a product called Wart & Mole Vanish cream.  I was very skeptical at first because it really seemed to good to be true; but for under $100, I decided to give it a try.  After all, it was a hell of a lot cheaper than paying $500 EVERY 6-12 MONTHS to have the dermatologist zap off my moles/freckles!

Granted, some of the moles/freckles do come back with the Wart & Mole Vanish cream as well, but I'd say only about 15% of them; and, (unlike with the expensive dermatologist treatments), it would usually take several years for them to come back after using the Wart & Mole Vanish cream).  The one potential drawback (which I fortunately did not experience) is that those prone to scarring should take caution.  After the skin scabs over in the first 1-2 weeks, you'll likely have a red marks for weeks if not months longer (and in some cases for me, a very slight scar for around a year!).  However, the BEAUTIFUL skin I now have as a result has definitely been worth the wait.

I'm sure glad I had some of this product on hand after having tried the Melanotan, ~2.5 yrs ago!  Within just a few days of starting the Melanotan, (despite not getting any tanner), I developed several new moles/freckles.  I stopped the Melanotan immediately and waited a month or two, (more or less for curiosity to see if they'd clear up), but none did.  After that, I let the Wart & Mole Vanish cream work its magic!!!


----------



## 1superman (Apr 6, 2013)

*dark ass freckles appearing on my face*

Do you think it could be that the white is rubbing off? Lol ... Just kidding


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 12, 2013)

i know this is a little old just wanted to say that i am freaking out my best friend wanted me to order him some melt2 because i have been using it for years now.well after about a month on it he freaked out about geting moles so he had one cutt off he just found out today it is cancer melanoma (sp) the bad kind that kills you he said the mole was not there before using the melt2.i am freaking the fuck out i have tons that look like what his did or worse i made appt to see the dr and have some of mine cutt and tested he and i both are 35 years old way to young to die because of this bull shit stuff.i ahve thru the rest of mine in the trash but it may be to late i have been using and loving melt2 for a long time now.why can you not take anything that makes you look good without it killing you.they all so said his dr that if he is on steriods that he will die sooner because it makes the cancer grow faster.i am scared to death for him and me.


----------



## Nok (Apr 23, 2013)

have stopped m2 (not sure for how long now, i think 2 weeks) and all but 1 freckle has gone away.

still dark as fuck.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2013)

nok you must not used it long because they are permant and me and my freind both used melt 2 have been told we have skin cancer.i have tons of molds and frekles that are new dark and nasty i must now have all them cutt off.i have had 10 of them cutt off as of now.but i have thousands to go i will have to have them cutt off 10 or 20 at a time for years and years to come.the sad thing is that after using this  stuff for like 2 years or more i am so addicted to the way it makes me feel the hard ons, libidio increase. keeping weight off having a great tan etc that i am still using some not much maybe like .25mg a week or ever 2 weeks.i am so mad that somthing they say is to prevent skin cancer now they say causes it.and we have living prove that it does


----------



## Nok (Apr 25, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> nok you must not used it long because they are permant and me and my freind both used melt 2 have been told we have skin cancer.i have tons of molds and frekles that are new dark and nasty i must now have all them cutt off.i have had 10 of them cutt off as of now.but i have thousands to go i will have to have them cutt off 10 or 20 at a time for years and years to come.the sad thing is that after using this  stuff for like 2 years or more i am so addicted to the way it makes me feel the hard ons, libidio increase. keeping weight off having a great tan etc that i am still using some not much maybe like .25mg a week or ever 2 weeks.i am so mad that somthing they say is to prevent skin cancer now they say causes it.and we have living prove that it does



everyone reacts differently.

i know people that have never smoked with ling cancer.

and 60 year smokers with no cancer.

cant compare things like this. sorry bout your luck tho brother.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 26, 2013)

and my freinds luck to that had been checked tested before no skin cancer after one month on melt 2 tested postive for skin cancer.and there are thousands and thousands of people all of the forums ever where that say that the freckles and molds are permanent.but they will get lither in  color.i was the biggest and most vocal melt 2 fan on earth.if you have used it for a long time i will send you a thousand dollars if you go to a dr and have your mold scraped and sent off to be tested and if it does not come back postive for some form of skin cancer.it does not hurt please go tell them you want it tested.i am jk about the money but i would think twice before using it or at least get checked out.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know what NOT to take...lol.... geez with all of you saying it gave you dark freckles why would anyone keep taking it?


----------



## Nok (Apr 26, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Thanks for letting me know what NOT to take...lol.... geez with all of you saying it gave you dark freckles why would anyone keep taking it?



if you are a natty pale mother fucker like myself, you would be amazed at what kind of a difference a tan body makes.


----------



## timtatc (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry for bumping this old post, but just wondering if anyone else has had "birthmark" type patches of darkened skin at their MT2 injection sites?  I have a few that have faded slightly since stopping MT2 last summer, but they're still there.  I'd imagine it's just increased/localized melanin??


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 18, 2014)

it is real simple this will make anything with pigment darker. low dose and slow dose slow slow slow is what i have learned about mt2 stuff is like tren or 190 proof a little goes a long way.


----------



## lafarbermd (May 17, 2016)

Any update as to the status of those freckles?  You said they almost all went away when you stope MII.  Did you restart it ever and did they come back?
Thanks


----------

